# Saddle fitters



## Cleo (1 May 2013)

Hi,

Does anyone know of any good saddle fitters in West Dorset? 

If possible someone who isn't going to try and sell me their saddle...as I have a couple to try, obviously if they don't fit then that's fine, but I don't want someone who will just say they don't fit, so I have to buy one of theirs...
Sorry to sound a pain, but if anyone has any one they can recommend that would be great!


----------



## hayinamanger (1 May 2013)

sbloom on here covers your area.


----------



## be positive (1 May 2013)

Ty Evans should cover your area, he does not sell saddles really although does keep a few in stock, he will check fit, make adjustments while with you or take away for a full reflock if required. He is not pushy and happy to work with what you have as long as it will do no harm to the horse.
01458 223254 but you may have to wait a few days for him to return the call.


----------



## cider loving mare (2 May 2013)

Either Janet Legge from Nutwell or Julia garrett.


----------



## Booga22 (7 May 2013)

Wholly recommend Julia Garrett


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (9 May 2013)

Janet Legg at Nutwell is great as is Kate who also works there. 

Ty Evans - ok ish.

Avoid Alix from Dorchester Saddlery.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (9 May 2013)

Nutwell are good, BUT expensive IMO.

Try here: www.thepainfreehorse.co.uk - I can highly recommend these


----------



## crazyhorse37 (18 May 2013)

Have used both Nutwell and Julia Garrett.  Felt that Nutwell were definitely in the business to sell me a saddle, in fact, they not only told me that all my 3 saddles didn't fit, but that they wouldn't have a second hand saddle to fit and that I would need a made to measure saddle!  To be fair to Nutwell my mare is very difficult to fit, in fact am currently struggling to get a saddle to fit, so they may have been correct, but I don't feel that the suggestions they made for a made to measure addressed the actual main issues.  

Julia is a different kettle of fish, she does the polar opposite of sell you a saddle, she did everything she could to make one of my (by then 4 saddles!) fit.  In fact she only said 1 was totally out, and was totally prepared to remove and re-fit an entire gullet to make it fit my mare.  She didn't even charge me for all the extra shims and things that she left behind.


----------



## cider loving mare (19 May 2013)

When Janet first came to me She wasnt happy with any saddles she had bought with her, apart from 1 which she said she could adjust.  Then a friend bought out a saddle from the tack room at my yard which was a much better fit. (Was a saddle that belonged to yo it had been at another tack shop to sell, but was taking too long so she got it back) So she did a little work on that one. She said she didn't make money from selling the saddles just the visits and work she does.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (19 May 2013)

crazyhorse37 said:



			.  Felt that Nutwell were definitely in the business to sell me a saddle, in fact, they not only told me that all my 3 saddles didn't fit, but that they wouldn't have a second hand saddle to fit and that I would need a made to measure saddle!
		
Click to expand...

Ehmm, yep, sounds familiar: very!  Yes appreciate they ARE very good, and professional, but they quoted me a silly price for my traddie cob - basically said because his back "was a funny shape" they'd have to hand-make one specially! 

Don't think they cater for hobby riders like me TBH. Their prices might be OK for people competing, or professionals, but are way out of my bracket.

Ehm, have PM'd you with one to avoid: who advertises regularly in the WMN!! You'll probably know who I mean


----------



## Cleo (20 May 2013)

Thank you to everyone for your help, it's much appreciated.


----------



## mariacooper (1 June 2013)

I would really recommend Julia Garrett, lovely lady who goes out of her way to look after you and your horse.  she fits for a lot of high level riders, stocks new and second hand saddles.  She  really does try to fit your existing saddle and if she sells you old one its a flat £100 commission. Not like some saddler's who will charge a huge commission.  Good Luck


----------



## trotter259 (3 June 2013)

I would highly recommend Wendy Sibley of Ashton Saddlery;

http://www.ashtonsaddlery.co.uk/Default.aspx 

Brilliant service, very friendly and helpful, watches you ride in new saddle and the prices are very. very reasonable.


----------



## bluewhippet (4 June 2013)

Julia Garrett - the only saddler of many to fit my horse. She is brilliant at her job and very nice and not expensive. Maybe a wait as she is busy, but she is worth it.


----------

